

Hacking Perl in Nightclubs - r11t
http://www.perl.com/pub/a/2004/08/31/livecode.html

======
parenthesis
Are duplicate posts only impossible within a period of _n_ days?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=263571>

~~~
rarrrrrr
In this case, I'm glad for it. An unusually enjoyable read.

